# Dish Washer Air Gap Alternatives



## Newave (Jan 5, 2011)

Is there anyone that knows of any alternatives to the standard air gap that mounts on the sink. I remodeled a kitchen last year for a customer and the air gap sometimes leaks a little water out the top. It is a very small amount however there has got to be another remedy instead of the old fashion countertop mounted air gap?

Thanks
Cory


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Newave said:


> the air gap sometimes leaks a little water out the top


Supposedly the lines are partially obstructed.


----------



## MortarForker (May 4, 2011)

Yep..crud in the line..or in the trap..Easy fix..Pull apart clean it out..Mine was doing that also..It was a greasy mess..


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

high loop...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

As Rex said. I have installed hundreds of dishwasher and never ever used an air gap and they all worked fine. just get that waste pipe as high up as you can in the cabinet.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> As Rex said. I have installed hundreds of dishwasher and never ever used an air gap and they all worked fine. just get that waste pipe as high up as you can in the cabinet.


The air gap disallows a backed up sink from draining into the dishwasher. The high waste line will keep it from starting until the water in the sink rises above the level of the hose, then it will start to backflow into the dishwasher and probably not stop until the sink is drained. 

Most new dishwashers include a type of backflow preventer in the hose or the connection. Around here the air-gaps are an absolute code requirement.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

thom said:


> The air gap disallows a backed up sink from draining into the dishwasher. The high waste line will keep it from starting until the water in the sink rises above the level of the hose, then it will start to backflow into the dishwasher and probably not stop until the sink is drained.
> 
> Most new dishwashers include a type of backflow preventer in the hose or the connection. Around here the air-gaps are an absolute code requirement.


I my self have never seen this happen. I used to install and repair white goods for a living and as I said never once heard of a situation where an air gap would have helped anything. From what I know they are needed to prevent waste water backing up into the dishwasher supply lines and causing cross contamination. You would have to have some very serious plumbing issues at once for this to happen. 

You would have to have a blocked sink at the same exact time you have the dishwasher running, the solenoid valve open, check valve fail, negative pressure on supply side and water above the level of the water outlet, which on most dishwashers is up mid way on the side. I have never seen a dishwasher that could keep it's door closed with even 4" of water inside let alone about 10" so the water would be all over the floor way before it would ever back feed into the supply lines.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Do away with the dishwasher and tell the homeowner to get off their lazy ass and wash them.


----------



## Marquise (Aug 4, 2011)

rex said:


> high loop...


Second that!


----------



## Newave (Jan 5, 2011)

High loop and check valve so no backflow. Those air gaps look horrible


----------



## thekfed30 (Mar 1, 2013)

run your line high coming off dishwasher then drop to disposal.


----------

